# Ladies - What Type of Flirting Gets You Going?



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay, so my wife and I are trying to get past a very recent fling she had with an ex-boyfriend, and one of the things she's communicated to me is that she'd like me to be more 'flirty' and 'aggressive'. I get the aggressive part, but am a little stumped on the 'flirty'. Looking for ideas to get her engaged in me and liven things up a little. Assume I'm completely helpelss and clueless in this area, which is mostly true. Please help!


----------



## coffee bean (Apr 3, 2009)

Flirting is being enthusiastic about her, her body, how she is in bed. 

It's playful - whisper what you're going to do to her later - be as outrageous as you like and see what reaction you get.

It's about being cool - not needing to get a specific response either - you have to pretend to be unconcerned about her reaction. Kiss her goodbye at the door, pin her up against the wall and get passionate for a minute, then break off and walk away (maybe tell her you'll deal with her later...). Tell her if she's a bad girl while you're out she'll get a good spank when you get back. Stuff like that. She obviously wants you to show your man-energy. 

If a good track comes on the radio, grab her and dance. If you pass on the stairs sweep you hand over her boobs/bum, bite her neck and tell her you're going to do her good and proper later and carry on your way.

It's about winding her up and teasing so she's got her tongue hanging out by the time you hit the bedroom. Or the kitchen table. You know.

For ideas, try reading books on women's fantasies.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Text her during the day. Tell her how hot she is, what you are thinking about, what you are going to do to her later, etc. Make sexual inuendos throughout the day. Be fun, tease (nicely), etc. I also agree - a really hot passionate kiss and then gone. That works wonders!


----------

